# 3 More Robots for my Story



## ScienceFriction (Jul 20, 2012)

Here are three more robots I have for my story...


Refutable (Left)
Reflector (Center)
Debtor (Right)

Tell me what you guys think!


----------



## Potty (Jul 20, 2012)

I think you should draw a robot for my story next


----------



## Euripides (Jul 20, 2012)

I think I need to have a robot in my story too, and have you draw it.

Hmm....robots and faeries....


----------



## Potty (Jul 20, 2012)

Or a robot fairy... I think I'm having a story idea happen to me!

But yes, I like your drawings! I often wish I could draw... did you teach yourself? The one on the left looks a bit like the one in the full metal alchemist.


----------



## Kyle R (Jul 20, 2012)

ScienceFriction said:


> Here are three more robots I have for my story...
> View attachment 3091
> Refutable (Left)
> Reflector (Center)
> ...



I like the middle one only.

The first one looks too much like Marvel's early Iron Man.






The third one looks like the dainty girlfriend of Robocop's "ED 209"





But the middle one I like. It has unique dimsensions and a trippy head. They're all drawn well but the middle one is my favorite.


----------

